# Texas Estabishments Banning Open Carry Growing - Concealed Carry Okay



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Texas large Galleria Malls and Texas's largest grocery chain HEB, are the latest to join the ban on open carry in their establishments, concealed carry still okay. Law goes into effect Jan 1.

7 Companies That Don't Want Guns In Their Stores

List includes Target, Whataburger, Sonic, Chiles, Chipotle, Panera Bread......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't spend much time in Texas . Never go to a Target, they also hate veterans. Comes down to it a place is posted and the one down the street is not. The un-posted gets my cash.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Texans have a choice as do busnesses. Vote with your feet.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think the "Open carry Texas" group had alot to do with this. They would go into businesses all over Texas with AR-15s and AKs slung over their shoulders. This is just a natural consequence of that. We aren't Mozambique or Somalia..........................yet.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I think the "Open carry Texas" group had alot to do with this. They would go into businesses all over Texas with AR-15s and AKs slung over their shoulders. This is just a natural consequence of that. We aren't Mozambique or Somalia..........................yet.


Yup, and they had their cameras ready to roll. IMO they were provoking responses. They didn't do a damn thing other than turn people off to the idea of open carry.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I still think the open carry thing is a bit nutty. Dont blame HEB or Whataburger in the least for not going along with the program. Now Target makes me mad because they hate Christians. Chipolte gives food poisoning so nobody in the right mind goes there anyway. Continue to keep em hid and we should all get along fine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It ain't the Open Carry Texas folks that instigated this, it goes much deeper.

Its generations of government controlled education, its generations of parents not teaching their children about responsibility and freedom, its the complicit media and its the fact that the DAMN NEAR EVERY TIME WE THE PEOPLE HAVE A CHOICE BETWEEN LIBERTY AND REGULATION, WE THE PEOPLE OVERWHELMINGLY CHOOSE REGULATION.

(Slippy drops the mike and walks off stage...)


----------



## Mancelona Man (Nov 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Texas large Galleria Malls and Texas's largest grocery chain HEB, are the latest to join the ban on open carry in their establishments, concealed carry still okay. Law goes into effect Jan 1.
> 
> 7 Companies That Don't Want Guns In Their Stores
> 
> List includes Target, Whataburger, Sonic, Chiles, Chipotle, Panera Bread......


Figures it's the chain stores....I don't patronize these places even in Michigan


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

With very few exceptions, I am not an open carry kinda guy. I'd rather keep my stuff to myself. Who do you figure that bad guy is going to shoot first if you have that 1911 shinning on your side for the world to see? Here in WV even in stores who post no guns all you have to do is leave if you are found to be carrying, and if your doing it right how are you gonna to be found out?
Now, if I am heading in the backwoods, somewhere I might run across some critter with a bad attitude, I may have that 1911 on my side carrying open, and it's nice to know I can go in a store or someplace and still be legal.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I think the "Open carry Texas" group had alot to do with this. They would go into businesses all over Texas with AR-15s and AKs slung over their shoulders. This is just a natural consequence of that. We aren't Mozambique or Somalia..........................yet.


This This This!

I hate it when people go out trying to prove a point, its makes everybody else look bad. Its even worse when they act like jackass's to law enforcement which inevitably gets called.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't understand the whole "open carry" thing.
I am not interested in being a show off. "Hey!! Look at ME!! I'm cool!! I've got a GUN!!"

I will keep mine out of sight.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't understand the whole "open carry" thing.
> I am not interested in being a show off. "Hey!! Look at ME!! I'm cool!! I've got a GUN!!"
> 
> I will keep mine out of sight.


Some people really get off on doing that though. In fact one of the big reasons I chose a Ruger LCP .380 was I could pocket carry it. Sometimes I still feel weird carrying one everywhere lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Some people really get off on doing that though. In fact one of the big reasons I chose a Ruger LCP .380 was I could pocket carry it. Sometimes I still feel weird carrying one everywhere lol.


I have a variety of pistols, however my daily carry outside our farm gate is either a 357 magnum snubby or a 44 Special snubby in my front pocket. With an HKS Speedloader in the other pocket.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I remember standing in line at an O'reillys off base in NC, and a shrimpy, nerdy looking kid comes in with a big ass lead slinger on his hip. It also looked like he had a severe case of ILS ( imaginary lat syndrome). He was walking around the store like he was the baddest mofo to ever walk the earth. I think he had probably just turned 21, and was finally able to legally buy and carry a sidearm, and got a little too excited over it. It was a nice looking piece though. Not sure what it was, this was 11 or 12 years ago.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You have to have a large measure of maturity if you plan to carry. Txmarine put me in mind of this:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I used to carry a little CW9 single stack on the farm until a cougar was caught on a trail cam under 5 miles away. Now a .45 and I'll be getting a bigger knife.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My days of showing off are long gone. I got the girl, I played the games, I made my way and I made it on my own.

If I'm on my land doing whatever I need to do and I'm wearing my .45 (now it'll be my new Ruger GP 100 .357 magnum) and my Hawaiian Flowerdy Shirt doesn't cover the weapon up and I need to run to the hardware store to pick up the thing-a-ma-jig to Slippy-Rig something, then by God I believe I have the right to do so. 

I'm in my early to mid 50's, I am over 6'4" and weigh closer to 250 than I'd like to be. (But I'm convinced Mrs Slippy like a fat man, but that's a different thread!) My lats have long gone flat and I got nothing to prove to nobody. I got a bad knee, bad ankle and a back that goes out once or twice a year. And if I don't want to take off my full size firearm and exchange it for a subcompact hide-a-way gun, then so be it.

A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

There are 2 reasons I support open carry.
1. The 2nd Amendment
2. some days are just too damn hot to wear something that is going to conceal your firearm and I dont want to wear a huge shirt in 105 degree weather.

The morons that walk around like they are [email protected]'s just because they are carrying a gun make me want to cave in their chest with a well placed punch to the sternum.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't understand the whole "open carry" thing.
> I am not interested in being a show off. "Hey!! Look at ME!! I'm cool!! I've got a GUN!!"
> 
> I will keep mine out of sight.


This!!! Show a gun and I pretty sure you are putting a target on your back!! If you are carrying, I'm sure you want the element of surprise in your corner.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> This!!! Show a gun and I pretty sure you are putting a target on your back!! If you are carrying, I'm sure you want the element of surprise in your corner.


Or I walk into a convenience store to buy a Slim Jim and Bottle of Perrier wearing my full size sidearm and the stupid kid who had thoughts of trying to rob the old lady clerk at the convenience store with his Buck Knife because his girlfriend is pregnant and he's late on the rent, sees me and my firearm and comes to his senses and goes home and we all live to see another day?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Some of you would line up for a government anal probe at half price wouldn't you. 
I open carry, I conceal, I am an American by birth. 
You have no right to let your simple minded fear trump my right to defend myself and my family.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And having been robbed at gunpoint, I promise, it won't happen again. 
As far as the stores and such, it's private property, BUT SO IS MY MONEY.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Should cops have to be conceiled carry to make y'all feel safe?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Open carry is what happens when the government tries to make money on concealed carry. Open carry would not be an issue if they'd back off on concealed carry and quit trying to make a buck on it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes sir Seneca, a right is given, not purchased.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Yes sir Seneca, a right is given, not purchased.


This^^^^

And this; A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Or I walk into a convenience store to buy a Slim Jim and Bottle of Perrier wearing my full size sidearm and the stupid kid who had thoughts of trying to rob the old lady clerk at the convenience store with his Buck Knife because his girlfriend is pregnant and he's late on the rent, sees me and my firearm and comes to his senses and goes home and we all live to see another day?







Your post reminded me of this, it almost makes me want to go out and buy a glock


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Yes sir Seneca, a right is given, not purchased.


Given by God; taxed by government.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I don't really intend to open carry off my property. I do carry a big ass 357 when I'm working around the farm for venomous snakes and other bad critters. But outside of my property I cc.

On January 1st I'm going out with a gun on each hip just to support the new law. That will be the only time I do it most likely. And I won't be going to any of those places on the list. The only one we even have out here is sonic and it's nasty as hell so...


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

How they get people scared of guns is to get them out of the eyes of the public. The make concealed carry the only way you can carry a weapon. Over time people become accustomed to not seeing arms, so when they do it becomes a scary situation. They learn to associate handguns with criminals and cops. If you don't have a uniform on you must be a criminal. It has been going on in NY since 1911. When people here see a gun the fist thing they do is call 911. 

Texas is going to be NY in a few decades.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Concealed carry permits are meant to discourage the general public from carrying a gun. 

That's straight from the mouth of a south Alabama sheriff.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The common sense question is, how many criminals open carry in the first place?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> The common sense question is, how many criminals open carry in the first place?


The general public doesn't have any common sense.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> How they get people scared of guns is to get them out of the eyes of the public. The make concealed carry the only way you can carry a weapon. Over time people become accustomed to not seeing arms, so when they do it becomes a scary situation. They learn to associate handguns with criminals and cops. If you don't have a uniform on you must be a criminal. It has been going on in NY since 1911. When people here see a gun the fist thing they do is call 911.
> 
> Texas is going to be NY in a few decades.


Yep, that's what happens when a handful of big cities get all the say for the rest of the state. A few of our big cities are becoming liberal cesspools. Like Austin.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Speaking of common sense, Ok, I know this will probably not be a very popular post, but here goes. Like I have stated, we've had open carry here in West Virginia for longer than I can remember, and to my knowledge there has never been a problem. A tv news person a few years ago put on a sidearm (open carry) and went throughout the city recording the reactions, to stores, banks...ect. To his amazement, almost no reaction at all. We have open carry, but very few people do. But if there is a reason to you still can.
Honestly, would you wanna go out in a big crowd with everyone carrying a AR-15? I wouldn't, I often get nervous at the shooting range, (the old one I used to go to) because of some of the careless people, you can tell are not being very safe with their firearms. Sorry, but I don't wanna be in a world where there are crowds of "Lord know what kind of people" all openly armed to the teeth.
IMO, it's called common sense, I am proud to say we exercise it here (fingers crossed) so far. Like I wrote in my other post, if I, or anyone else is heading out somewhere that I/they feel carrying open is a good idea, then it can be done, and 99.5% nothing will be said, but people need to use common sense with it, again, IMO.
*AFTERTHOUGHT*
I hope Texas doesn't lose their right to open carry, If I remember correctly, they have not had it all that long? But they can't have groups of people strutting around armed like they are in a warzone, basically rubbing it in the face of LEO, and the general public.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I always hear the news media talk of "Common Sense" this and that.

MoonshineDave has a true Common Sense Post of the day. :eagerness:



Moonshinedave said:


> Speaking of common sense, Ok, I know this will probably not be a very popular post, but here goes. Like I have stated, we've had open carry here in West Virginia for longer than I can remember, and to my knowledge there has never been a problem. A tv news person a few years ago put on a sidearm (open carry) and went throughout the city recording the reactions, to stores, banks...ect. To his amazement, almost no reaction at all. We have open carry, but very few people do. But if there is a reason to you still can.
> Honestly, would you wanna go out in a big crowd with everyone carrying a AR-15? I wouldn't, I often get nervous at the shooting range, (the old one I used to go to) because of some of the careless people, you can tell are not being very safe with their firearms. Sorry, but I don't wanna be in a world where there are crowds of "Lord know what kind of people" all openly armed to the teeth.
> IMO, it's called common sense, I am proud to say we exercise it here (fingers crossed) so far. Like I wrote in my other post, if I, or anyone else is heading out somewhere that I/they feel carrying open is a good idea, then it can be done, and 99.5% nothing will be said, but people need to use common sense with it, again, IMO.
> *AFTERTHOUGHT*
> I hope Texas doesn't lose their right to open carry, If I remember correctly, they have not had it all that long? But they can't have groups of people strutting around armed like they are in a warzone, basically rubbing it in the face of LEO, and the general public.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Moonshine Dave..not only have we not had the open carry law very long..we havent had it at all yet. Goes into effect on Jan 1st. Not be nit pickin..lol. We keep our eyes peeled for pesky McCoys around these parts.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The city/town where I live has the highest per capita concealed licenses in the state of Texas. January first should be interesting and also anti-climatic. 

I probably will never or rarely open carry but support it 100% and expect to see a few people open carry shortly after New Years.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

When it comes to carry both openly and concealed one would be wise to heed the words of one of our greatest presidents Teddy Roosevelt, "Speak softly and carry a big stick." In other words carry every where its legal and don't make an ass out of yourself by advertising to everybody within shouting distance that you have a gun.

People often forget that as gun owners we need to be good ambassadors especially to those that oppose our views because you never know when you will change a moderates mind.


And from the historical stand point the irony that Teddy Roosevelt made this quote isn't lost on me


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Texas large Galleria Malls and Texas's largest grocery chain HEB, are the latest to join the ban on open carry in their establishments, concealed carry still okay. Law goes into effect Jan 1.
> 
> 7 Companies That Don't Want Guns In Their Stores
> 
> List includes Target, Whataburger, Sonic, Chiles, Chipotle, Panera Bread......


"Concealed carry is discrete carry" I always say.
But if a place completely bans firearms, then I shop somewhere else.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Open carry scares the ignorant. The confrontational behavior these people sometimes exhibit only scares them more. One cannot have a rational conversation with a person that is frightened. We have to find ways to engage in civil discourse without resorting to what a lot of people on the other side would characterize as a scare tactic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Concealed carry permits are meant to discourage the general public from carrying a gun.
> 
> That's straight from the mouth of a south Alabama sheriff.


Florida is a Shall Issue state. If you take the one hour course on the law, pay your license fee and pass the background check you can not be denied the license. I understand some states actually make you have a reason to carry, and will deny if they feel like it.

That said, Florida is one of only 5 states that do not permit open carry. There is a bill currently winding its way thru the legislature to allow it, but even if it passes I seriously doubt if I will go into town with a 45 on my hip.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

When I carry openly, I usually carry a pretty weapon, so folk's more inviting about it. 

Seriously, a pretty gun gets different attention than a tac'ed-out gun.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I encourage my family to always conceal. In my experience it is just more tactical and more practical. Tipping your hand by showing your firearm serves no deterrent purpose. The reason uniformed Police Officers get shot is because they are interpreted as a clear and imminent threat by those wishing to kill them or an innocent third party. When I am in public and I see someone carrying an open weapon I generally look at the people surrounding them. I observe how many notice or look directly the firearm. Any one of those people could be carrying a concealed weapon and he has already established himself as target number one. They have never known I am armed sitting behind them eating dinner with my wife looking directly at the back of their head or standing in line behind them.

I usually see two different types of open carry. People with a Wilson Combat CQB in a super expensive ostrich Tucker gun leather holster or people with a Hi Point C-9 in a loose fitting Uncle Mike's cordura and velcro holster. There is also a third category, The people who are carrying a gun with "Punisher" skulls on the grips and a shirt that has some slogan like Molon Labe or Aquitas Veritas. As for the former, *I unequivocally support and endorse your right to carry your weapon in plain view*, It is just not for me. When I am at work I have to announce to the world "If you are a bad guy with a gun I have one too, and I am prepared and trained to use it if you force me to." I have been shot at many times in 27 years just because of that. Mostly from distances where the coward is safe and can't be identified, but certainly not every time.

As for those with the Punisher grips and the Come and Take Them shirt, You may have trouble finding a defense attorney if you ever have to use deadly force in defense of yourself or your family. Just sayin'. I support your right to do it too. Just not for me.

We can all take a lesson from Hickock 45 on Youtube. A fellow Volunteer and shooter. He is unassuming, quiet, likable, conservatively dressed but if you are the guy that is approaching him in the Opry Mills mall parking lot intent on robbing him? If he can tag those little tiny blocks at 100 yards with a Beretta Tomcat, you don't stand a ghost of a chance and your life will end in moments. And you never had a clue he was armed. Gimme' your wallet!!! OOOOOPS.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Skulls on guns (or anything for that matter) is sooooo juvenile.
What I hate is seeing a guy carrying a gun and he looks like a fracking hobo with a gun. It does us all a disservice if you look like Jethro Bodeen with a makarov in a nylon holster (concealed only by your gut).

My Daddy always said that the bad guy should not know you have a gun until there's six inches of flame coming outta the barrel.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Skulls on guns (or anything for that matter) is sooooo juvenile.
> What I hate is seeing a guy carrying a gun and he looks like a fracking hobo with a gun. It does us all a disservice if you look like Jethro Bodeen with a makarov in a nylon holster (concealed only by your gut).
> 
> My Daddy always said that the bad guy should not know you have a gun until there's six inches of flame coming outta the barrel.


Your Daddy was a wise man,


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Your Daddy was a wise man,


He outlived all of the bad guys he ran into. That's the important part.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

In Tucson there are not a lotta overly freaked people when you carry openly. It's a gun-friendly state (CCW with or without permit) and open carry totally legal. Some court decision even said that CCW carriers should be able to carry in some areas not open to not permit holders. When I walk into the grocery store in cammies and my Blackhawk to buy liquor and steaks for a camping trip, the people don't really notice much around here. Even in the city, most folks own a gun or two. It's Arizona. 

What I don't like is stuff like those guys carrying ARs into Starbucks, just to rile folks up. That makes us look bad as a whole. Anytime anyone sees you with a weapon you should demonstrate expert handling skills or you demean us all.



"You may have a constitutional right to own a firearm, but you have a higher moral obligation to be competent in the use of that weapon."
Ralph Rotten


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I seen my first young woman open carry on black Friday. I wanted to hug her. But I was thinking it would be taken the wrong way or I would get shot. 

I support open carry but have mixed emotions about it. I conceal every where. I open carry only in appropriate locations.


----------

